# Je ne peux plus écouter de musique ni la radio en ligne



## sassou.f (11 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'étais hier en train d'écouter de la musique sur YouTube quand ça a tout d'un coup cesser de fonctionner. Je ne peux plus écouter de musique en ligne, ni écouter la radio, ni, par exemple, jouer en ligne. J'ai téléchargé une version actualisée de Quick Time Player (comme c'est conseillé sur le site de Radio France), mais ça n'a rien changé à mon problème...

J'attends vos conseils !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h55 ----------

Je continue à poser mes questions, en espérant que quelqu'un voudra bien me répondre...

Je pense que je dois régler quelque chose dans l'onglet "Sécurité" de "Préférences", dans Safari : dans la rubrique "Sites frauduleux" (qui est cochée), j'ai un avertissement, un point d'exclamation dans un triangle jaune, et "Service de navigation sécurisée Google indisponible. Aucune mise à jour effectuée depuis un jour."

Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2014)

quel OS?
quels formats de lecture?
on rappelle que depuis quelques jours Apple a décidé de bloquer les anciennes versions de Flash player pour pousser à prendre la dernière qui corrige encore une faille
(si compatible)


----------



## sassou.f (12 Juillet 2014)

Ça y est, ça marche de nouveau, après avoir éteint et rallumé l'ordinateur ça a marché. 
Est-ce qu'on a tous Flash Player sur nos Mac ? Ça a les mêmes fonctions que Quick Time Player ?


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2014)

Pas vraiment (pour un de mes Macs, dans Chrome uniquement, dans l'autre, nulle part !).
Pas vraiment (QuickTime est une solution plus généraliste et peut lire plusieurs types de fichiers ; Flash Player se contente de lire des fichiers Flash et de crée un trou de sécurité le plus grand possible...)


----------



## sassou.f (12 Juillet 2014)

Donc je peux continuer comme ça avec mon Quick Time sans problème ?


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2014)

Oui.

Note qu'il y a un excellent utilitaire pas trop cher et qui marche bien, Radium. Sans oublier les podcasts à télécharger avec iTunes (pour le différé).


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2014)

sassou.f a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on a tous Flash Player sur nos Mac


ben non
c'est un logiciel d'Adobe pour les formats flash et Apple n'aime pas trop
( exemple pas de flash du tout sur ipad , et concernant Safari Apple a varié de politique , de  désactivé par défaut à pas desactivé par defaut)
et pas mal de macusers choisissent de ne PAS l'installer du tout


tu ne donnes toujours pas ta version OS


----------



## sassou.f (12 Juillet 2014)

Mac OS X.
Je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire "formats de lecture":rose:


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2014)

bon , je vois , faut arracher les infos
donc quel MAC et quel OSX?


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2014)

sassou.f a dit:


> Mac OS X.
> Je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire "formats de lecture":rose:


Ce serait plutôt les formats de fichiers, tels que : AVI, Matroska (MKV), MPEG4 (MP4), Flash (FLV) etc.


----------



## sassou.f (12 Juillet 2014)

Mais non ! Je suis ravie que vous me répondiez ! Seulement je ne suis pas du tout informaticienne et je ne sais pas forcément quelles sont les infos que vous attendez...
Mon ordinateur est un macbook Pro, Mac OS X : 10.6.8 . Est-ce que je réponds à la question ?

Pour les formats de fichiers que je n'arrivais pas à ouvrir, ça avait l'air très varié (musique et vidéo sur Youtube, émissions de Radio sur France inter, et des jeux en ligne (à partir de mots...).

Je ne sais pas ce qui a réglé le problème, finalement, peut-être la nouvelle version de Quick time ?

En tous les cas merci de votre aide et de votre intérêt....


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2014)

ca sent le flash
et on ne sait pas avec quel navigateur ( pas forcement safari même si le post 1 semble le dire sans le dire)

ni s'il y a mise à jour  automatisée de flashplayer
le blocage etait peut etre le temps de mise à niveau 
(derniere version 14.0.0.145)

et si ca recoince passer par chrome , chrome utilise ses propres outils flash


----------



## sassou.f (12 Juillet 2014)

Oui, mon navigateur est Safari.
Merci pour votre aide !


----------

